
3 Ways We Could Stop an Earth-Killing Asteroid - omgbobbyg
http://www.bluelabellabs.com/ideatoappster/asteroid-defense-3-ways-to-stop-an-earth-killing-asteroid/
======
jat403
awesome!!!

